# Mullet Rod...



## Team Buddhahead (Apr 3, 2007)

Well I finally finished the "Mullet Rod"
It's a 8 foot Calstar. It was made to fish 1/4oz to 1 1/4 egg sinkers with live mullet in the surf..
I didn't use a winding check so I formed a small piece of EVA and wrapped over it..Hope you like it..


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Nice work, the gold trim looks great; those singles can be tricky to get right.


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks Walt..


----------



## inshoreangler95 (Jun 15, 2008)

Agreed on the gold trim it looks very nice! Thats one rod thats gonna stand out on the beach/pier! Very good job man!


----------



## PEEWEE (Jan 6, 2008)

.. purdy werk.. Dang she pops..


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

That is sweet.


----------

